# Looking for some tech savvy PC build help



## Bunford (Nov 19, 2015)

At present I have a Core i5 2500K processor @ 4.4GHz with 32GB DDR3 RAM and a Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H motherboard.

I am now looking to upgrade my machine but have a limited budget, wanting to do it for as little as possible.

I have been offered a Core i7 4960X for £300 which is tempting me. It would mean I can carry over my DDR3 but would need a new motherboard, as the i7 is a socket 2011.

The motherboard that seems to stand out for me is the Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5. This will take the processor, the DDR3 RAM, allowing me to expand up to 64GB RAM, and I am currently using a Gigabyte NVidia GTX 660 Ti OC graphics, that I can also carry over, along with my SSDs etc.

Any tech savvy people able to express an opinion on this? Is the upgrade doable? And will this hardware be superior to justify the cost over what I currently have?

My hope is that I could do the upgrade by only buying the processor and the motherboard now. In time I will add additional RAM until I get to 64GB and probably buy another one or two identical graphics cards for SLi.


----------



## leon chevalier (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi Bunford,

If money is concern for you I would try to find any i7 compatible with your intel socket LGA 1155. Even a second hand one.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...0.Xi7+lga+1155.TRS0&_nkw=i7+lga+1155&_sacat=0

You will go from 4 cores to 8 cores and get a more capable processor bus/cache. This will already make huge improvement if you experiment some performance issues.

Leon


----------



## Bunford (Nov 20, 2015)

leon chevalier said:


> Hi Bunford,
> 
> If money is concern for you I would try to find any i7 compatible with your intel socket LGA 1155. Even a second hand one.
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...0.Xi7+lga+1155.TRS0&_nkw=i7+lga+1155&_sacat=0
> ...


I had thought about that. I was considering the 2600k or the 3770k and then upgrade the entire system in the future at some point. However, not sure what gains I would get going from what I have to one of them?!?!


----------



## leon chevalier (Nov 21, 2015)

There is two cases that make you upgrade your computer:
- you want to have a fantastic computer (because it's so good to build a war machine!!!)
- you experiment some performance issues. 

If you are on the first case do what you want and have fun 

If you are in the second case I would first change the processor and if it's not enough I would try to change the motherboard.

Just remember that changing the motherboard implies reinstalling windows. The processors can be switched without reinstallation.

Cheers.

Leon


----------



## Bunford (Nov 22, 2015)

leon chevalier said:


> There is two cases that make you upgrade your computer:
> - you want to have a fantastic computer (because it's so good to build a war machine!!!)
> - you experiment some performance issues.
> 
> ...


I have spent years upgrading my machine bit by bit since I had a Pentium 4 with 512MB of RAM back in about 2000. Obviously no original part remains now though as I tend to upgrade bit by bit.

For the last upgrade, which was about 4/5 years ago, I bought a bundle for £300+ odd that had the 2500K, Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H motherboard and 16GB of Crucial Ballistix RAM. It worked well as I already had 16GB of Crucial Ballistix RAM. That was upgrading from a Core2Quad Q6600 based system.

However, not really looked at hardware evolution since but recent CPU bottlenecking when running larger projects has teased me into looking for upgrades. As I obviously want to spend as little as possible, this is why I'm considering a wholesale upgrade similar to my last one, though I do see the logic of trying a processor upgrade first but it will just add cost and won't address being able to further upgrade RAM in the future as I am already at this mono/generations (the hardware I have) 32GB limit.


----------



## Bunford (Nov 22, 2015)

Just had a look locally and the alternate options are:

- Core i7 2600k for £120
- Core i7 2700k for £150
- Core i7 3770k for £170

I can get a guaranteed £66 back for my 2500k and might be able to get nearer £100 on eBay. Of the above, what is the most recommended processor? They all have quad cores with hyperthreading, whereas the 2500k has no hyperthreading.


----------



## leon chevalier (Nov 22, 2015)

Sorry for the french link but you can see on the charts that they did a cubase benchmark and 3770k did best.
http://www.lesnumeriques.com/cpu-processeur/face-a-face/13160-11899-versus-table.html
And the 3770k consumes less power for the same frequency. A good choice too me. It's up to you now


----------



## Bunford (Nov 22, 2015)

leon chevalier said:


> Sorry for the french link but you can see on the charts that they did a cubase benchmark and 3770k did best.
> http://www.lesnumeriques.com/cpu-processeur/face-a-face/13160-11899-versus-table.html
> And the 3770k consumes less power for the same frequency. A good choice too me. It's up to you now


No worries. I understand some French and it had a French/English button in the top right corner anyway 

Looks like the 3770k might be the winner and an interim option for the next couple of years. Might buy a new liquid Corsair cooler for it too as I will be changing


----------



## leon chevalier (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm glad you make up your mind  
And for the ram issue you can still build a slave computer in the future to run your VI. (Have a look to Vienna ensemble pro)
Cheers


----------



## Zelorkq (Nov 23, 2015)

I'll just quickly chime in, take my advice with a grain of salt 
Whilst you will definitely see a performance increase, I personally would not upgrade from a 2500k to a 3770k. The performance difference is not that big, and if you overclock the 2500k (which is known to be one of the best OCers ever) you are still set for some time. Hyperthreading only helps a bit and the ivy bridge architecture isn't much more advanced than sandy bridge...
A i7-4960x plus (later on) 64GB RAM (*if* you need it) is much more "future proof". More cores, even more threads, more cache, more RAM capability, but true quite a bit more expense and a slightly higher power consumption. 5+ years are definitely in the game with that system.

The 3770k is a great CPU, so if you choose that road you're not making a mistake especially because you're not spending very much  - but you will be upgrading your CPU (and motherboard and maybe 64GB DDR4 RAM as well then) a lot earlier than with a 4960x if you need more cores, more speed or more RAM.
But if your budget doesn't allow it, then ignore my reply and the 2011(-3) sockets :D, the 3770k is a great CPU 

Cheers


----------



## Bunford (Nov 23, 2015)

leon chevalier said:


> I'm glad you make up your mind
> And for the ram issue you can still build a slave computer in the future to run your VI. (Have a look to Vienna ensemble pro)
> Cheers


Nice idea! I have 4 x 4GB DDR RAM, 16GB total, and I will have the 2500k, and a couple of hard drives spare so only need a cheap motherboard and a case 

Is there any efficient to run slaves with Cubase on Windows without investing in VEPro though?


----------



## Bunford (Nov 23, 2015)

Zelorkq said:


> I'll just quickly chime in, take my advice with a grain of salt
> Whilst you will definitely see a performance increase, I personally would not upgrade from a 2500k to a 3770k. The performance difference is not that big, and if you overclock the 2500k (which is known to be one of the best OCers ever) you are still set for some time. Hyperthreading only helps a bit and the ivy bridge architecture isn't much more advanced than sandy bridge...
> A i7-4960x plus (later on) 64GB RAM (*if* you need it) is much more "future proof". More cores, even more threads, more cache, more RAM capability, but true quite a bit more expense and a slightly higher power consumption. 5+ years are definitely in the game with that system.
> 
> ...


That's my dilemma in a nutshell. To invest now and best set for 5 or so + years, or to invest minimally now (as in a new CPU) and be set for the next 2-3 years and invest at that point. The 4960x is £800 odd new and being able to grab it for £300 is what's tempting. However, when I add in the motherboard, 32GB RAM (additional 32GB to be added later) and new cooler etc, it then starts adding up to a serious investment. 

I already OC my 2500k to 4.4GHz so am squeezing most I can out of it at present, but I am feeling that the lack of hyperthreading is probably limiting it. My hope is that investing in a quad core that has a higher clock speed, newer gen and has 8 threads will give me that boost I need. At present I'm not hugely suffering, but getting audio clipping and dropouts when CPU use get high when have full tracks with synths playing back etc. I'm thinking the 3770k might be enough of a performance boot to push that CPU envelop far enough so it no longer drops out.....but needless to say I will then add more synths, just like more pay = more gear acquisition 

Solution 1: Invest £170 approx now in a CPU and be set for 2-3 years and then look to upgrade whole system

Solution 2: Invest £300 in 4960x, £150 for a 2011 motherboard, £120 for 32GB DDR4 RAM, £90 for a liquid cooler = £660 investment and be set for 5-7 years

I'm feeling solution 1, mainly because CPUs haven't many any drastic leaps forward in recent years, compared to say, GPUs and hard drives, so hopefully within the next 3 years something major will happen meaning holding off will benefit me


----------



## leon chevalier (Nov 23, 2015)

Bunford said:


> Is there any efficient to run slaves with Cubase on Windows without investing in VEPro though?


I know That musiclab have a solution call MIDIoverLAN but I would go with VEPro mainly because it's a popular software which is actively supported and debugged. You know this softawe will still exist in the next couple of years.


----------



## leon chevalier (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm sure you already have found it but someone just ask about vepro : http://vi-control.net/community/threads/recommendations-slave-set-up-for-vienna-ensembles-pro.49934/ interesting reading


----------



## Zelorkq (Nov 24, 2015)

Bunford said:


> That's my dilemma in a nutshell. To invest now and best set for 5 or so + years, or to invest minimally now (as in a new CPU) and be set for the next 2-3 years and invest at that point. The 4960x is £800 odd new and being able to grab it for £300 is what's tempting. However, when I add in the motherboard, 32GB RAM (additional 32GB to be added later) and new cooler etc, it then starts adding up to a serious investment.
> 
> I already OC my 2500k to 4.4GHz so am squeezing most I can out of it at present, but I am feeling that the lack of hyperthreading is probably limiting it. My hope is that investing in a quad core that has a higher clock speed, newer gen and has 8 threads will give me that boost I need. At present I'm not hugely suffering, but getting audio clipping and dropouts when CPU use get high when have full tracks with synths playing back etc. I'm thinking the 3770k might be enough of a performance boot to push that CPU envelop far enough so it no longer drops out.....but needless to say I will then add more synths, just like more pay = more gear acquisition
> 
> ...


Well to get a proper performance boost you'd also have to overclock that i7-3770k nicely as Hyperthreading is not as effective as having extra cores, but I believe you know that :D. It's definitely the easier route for the time being. I reckon you'll get no more than 20% performance than with your i5-2500k in Cubase, but I don't have any 'real' numbers 

Hopefully when AMD's Zen comes out, we'll see Intel actually bring out something new & innovative... tbh I doubt it :D

Btw the i7-4960x also uses DDR3 so that's 120 bux less for your calculation


----------



## Bunford (Nov 27, 2015)

Annoyingly I have just had some funds become available so am going to try and get the 4960x. As Zelorkq says, DDR3 is a bonus and I also have another 4x4GB DDR3, so will have 48GB RAM off the bat without having to pay for it as I already have it.

The annoying thing now is that I can't seem to find anywhere in UK selling 2011 X79 motherboards and eBay is looking a bit empty as well. I was thinking of the Asus Sabertooth X79 and the 4960x as a pretty good combination, with the 48GB RAM and then use a Corsair GTX H100i water cooling system for better cooling and better airflow within the case.

Anybody know any decent UK stores that I could pick up an X79 board from?


----------



## Bunford (Nov 28, 2015)

I have just ordered my Core i7 4960x processor and an Asus Sabertooth X79 motherboard 

Can't wait for them to arrive now! Gonna be building a new studio space over the next week too so gonna be an early Christmas present of a new setup for me!


----------



## Darthmorphling (Dec 2, 2015)

Bunford said:


> I have just ordered my Core i7 4960x processor and an Asus Sabertooth X79 motherboard
> 
> Can't wait for them to arrive now! Gonna be building a new studio space over the next week too so gonna be an early Christmas present of a new setup for me!



I was looking at that mobo and it states it only supports 32GB. Do you have any information that it supports more?


----------



## Jason_D (Dec 2, 2015)

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_X79/

It supports 64GB, or 128GB if you want to get technical.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Dec 2, 2015)

Jason_D said:


> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_X79/
> 
> It supports 64GB, or 128GB if you want to get technical.



I stand corrected. I was using pcpartpicker.com and there was some confusion on my part.


----------



## Bunford (Dec 16, 2015)

Jason_D said:


> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_X79/
> 
> It supports 64GB, or 128GB if you want to get technical.


Curious about the 128GB reference....how?


----------



## Bunford (Dec 16, 2015)

Bunford said:


> Curious about the 128GB reference....how?


Just noticed this in the latest BIOS:

SABERTOOTH X79 BIOS 4801
Enables 128GB(8*16GB) support by IM ( Intelligent Memory ) memory modules

Which iswhat I assume you are referring to?


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 16, 2015)

Bunford said:


> At present I have a Core i5 2500K processor @ 4.4GHz with 32GB DDR3 RAM and a Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H motherboard.
> 
> I am now looking to upgrade my machine but have a limited budget, wanting to do it for as little as possible.
> 
> ...



There seems to be no reason for upgrading just for upgrading. Are you running out of RAM? You seem to have a great system as it is other than hyperthreading. Why do you need to run SLI?


----------



## Bunford (Dec 16, 2015)

And why is upgrading for updrading's sake a bad thing? Anyway, I wanted to upgrade cos in Ableton I was get audio dropouts due to CPU spikes and in Cubase film score templates could have done with more RAM, hence whyI upgraded.

The SLI option is purely because I also use the machine for digital art and 3D rendering etc.


----------



## Jason_D (Dec 16, 2015)

Bunford said:


> Just noticed this in the latest BIOS:
> 
> SABERTOOTH X79 BIOS 4801
> Enables 128GB(8*16GB) support by IM ( Intelligent Memory ) memory modules
> ...



Yes, that is what I was referring to.


----------



## Bunford (Dec 17, 2015)

Jason_D said:


> Yes, that is what I was referring to.


Can't seem to find these IM modules anywhere. Peaked my curiosity about looking them up. Are they worth it to have essentially limitless RAM cap based on today's sample libraries for a realistic template?


----------



## Jason_D (Dec 17, 2015)

I do not have any experience with those RAM sticks. The amount of RAM you need is a personal matter. Are you hitting a RAM limit with your current template?


----------

